# X-Check - Coolspot



## tommyontherocks (6 Oktober 2005)

ich habe bei der Überprüfung durch Spybot festgestellt das die Software mit Spyware verseucht ist.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## stieglitz (6 Oktober 2005)

tommyontherocks schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe bei der Überprüfung durch Spybot festgestellt das die Software mit Spyware verseucht ist.
> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?


Lese erst mal hier:
http://www.leckse.net/profilieren/ersterthread


----------



## stieglitz (6 Oktober 2005)

Jetzt mal im Ernst.
Wenn man mit Spybot den Rechner überprüft, erwartet man, dass dieses Programm Spyware findet.
Was bitte, ist dann so was besonderes, wenn man tatsächlich Spyware findet.
Fast jeder hat diese Erfahrung gemacht.


----------

